
Streamlining the Sign-In Flow Using Credential Management API - bretthopper
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2016/04/credential-management-api
======
ARF1
Funny how the Chrome developers seem to consider multiple page websites
"legacy architecture", while after many years, Google's core product (AdSense)
is still pretty much unusable on single page apps.

